# Cooper in his Doggles!



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Here you go ... as requested, Cooper sporting his Doggles. He wasn't a willing participant this morning, so I had to hold his head up. Plus, he'd been awake for about 10 seconds... as you can see from the first picture, he wasn't quite awake. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh the trials and tribulations Cooper must put up with to make his fans happy.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Now THAT is cute!!!!!  In the first pic he has sleepy eyes still! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He normally only wears the doggles when he's riding the motorcycle with me. We used to have a matching scarf, but it blew off during the Biker Rally this year.  He didn't like the scarf anyway. Anywho, we don't normally put them on him in the house; I usually wait until he's situated on the bike, then we put them on and he knows it's time to roll!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I have always wanted to buy some for my girls but feared they would never wear them.
Does Cooper keep them on?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

"Mom, did OmaKitty put you up to this?" :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> I have always wanted to buy some for my girls but feared they would never wear them.
> Does Cooper keep them on?


He only wears them on the motorcycle and he doesn't fight them when we're riding. Any other time, he doesn't like having them on at all, although he does tolerate them better than he did at first. They're the only thing he has ever fought me on though, as far as wearing clothes, etc. 

I'm not sure if I would recommend them to other folks because he's usually so passive and he really doesn't want to put them on when I take them out.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww cooper looks great his doogles are brill


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I so love that boy, he looks so handsome in his doggles.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When I saw the pic I thought he needs to hop on a bike and go the the rally next year  Glad he gets to ride.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

He looks so cute w/ them on!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

He's definitely ready to hit the road! Those are soooooo cute!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

they look so cute on him

i wish chico would wear things like that, but he gets mad when i try and dress him up, lol.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He probably didn't mind keeping them on this time so he could "sleep pose" with his eyes shut still!  He rides with you on a motorcycle???? Fantastic!!! Now you have to post pics of him in his "leathers"!!!!!!  8)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Cooper is da man! He looks so cool in his doggles! 8)


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

OMG HE IS ADORABLE (both in and out of his Doggles!)!!! Soooooooooo cute! 

I keep thinking about getting P-Nut doggles but do not think she will keep them on...


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Awww, Cooper is so Handsome!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Those Doggles are cool.. I havenever seen thembefore... I have seen pups in sunglasses tho...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is the cutest pic....but.....we must see him on the bike ! I saw a fellow on a Harley and he had a little chi...wearing a leather jacket LOL...no doggles though ! Cooper is so tiny...and just the handsomest little man !


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Don't know if he likes them but he sure does look CUTE


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow doesnt he look sharp


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Alright... the song"Born to be Wild" keeps running through my head after looking at the Coopermiester with those goggles...."Get your motor running, head out on the highway, looking for adventure, or whatever comes our way.......

Anyone else, or is just me? Or are you all too young to know that song :lol: Yep, I'm old, and maybe a little slap happy right now!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow what a spiffy guy =) :wink:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Cooper u r da man 8)


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Cooper said:


> He normally only wears the doggles when he's riding the motorcycle with me. We used to have a matching scarf, but it blew off during the Biker Rally this year.  He didn't like the scarf anyway. Anywho, we don't normally put them on him in the house; I usually wait until he's situated on the bike, then we put them on and he knows it's time to roll!


mY DAD loves his motobikes - he has the new bmw. i haver been to 7 different countries on his motobike - Italy, Switzerland, Germany, Holland, Belgium, and the other two which i always forget. Oh and Austria!! lol. My dad has just come home from a rally in Germany - he toured Europe for 3 weeks and he is hoping to go to India next year.

As for the doggles - Biker Boy Cooper looks gr8 and matches him perfectly!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

When I was 19 and going to school in France I had a motorbike. You didn't need a license so it was perfect for me. It spelled F-R-E-E-D-O-M and I absolutely loved it! When I left to come back home I sold it for like 20 francs or some nominal amount. <sigh>


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Cooper looks great in his doggles ! Besides looks they are essential for protecting his eyes when he's riding with you.

You've got to get a shot of him on the bike 8) And then ask some very nice person to make a siggy for you with "Born to be wild" on it . Wow :shock: I can see it now


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I would get a picture of him on the bike but I have a fear of cameras when they're pointed in my direction. :shock:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh how funny! Cooper's a star!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

That is so silly!!! He looks like one cool pup. Those are nice!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

looking good Cooper~man 8)


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I would get a picture of him on the bike but I have a fear of cameras when they're pointed in my direction. :shock:


Awwww now, come on girlfriend! Be a sport!


----------

